# Hybrids labs or not?



## vag0s[GR] (Sep 14, 2010)

Are these labs hybrids or not?



















Thanks in advance.


----------



## vag0s[GR] (Sep 14, 2010)

Are these black stripes natural for labs?! I meen this in photo #11. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=713
When they get stressed these stripes are appeared.

Another photo.


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

Labs are supposed to have black on the fins, especially the dorsal--often hybrids lack this. However, the black doesn't quite look right. My labs have a very clear stripe, it's bordered with yellow on top and bottom. The horizontal body stripes, I've heard, can be due to stress, but I'm not sure about that. Also, they have an orange hue to them--I'm thinking maybe labxred zebra since these two species often crossbreed. Or that could be due to your camera affecting their color.

Did you get them in an assorted cichlid tank? Because then hybridization is more likely. How old are they, or rather, about how big? Juvies?


----------



## vag0s[GR] (Sep 14, 2010)

10-11cm :thumb:


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

So they're about 4in? Then I definitely think they're hybrids...


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Me I think they may well be pure. The stripes or rather bars just apear when they are stressed.
Check out all the photos in the Profiles for Lions cove 1 http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=713, some do show slight barring. Sometimes much of the head will darken too. Having a reflective glass bottom may be all that is needed to stress them.

Must be a first for me. Arguing that a posted Mbuna might be pure. :lol:

All the best James


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

Yes, it could be stress barring--mine have it too sometimes--these just look so...orange... :lol: 
Though, like I said, it could be the camera's doing.

And arguing that it's pure doesn't happen often!


----------



## vag0s[GR] (Sep 14, 2010)

I will return with more photos..
What do you think abou this? *Labidochromis caeruleus orange Ruarwe* (search it)


----------



## vag0s[GR] (Sep 14, 2010)

What do you think?!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Interesting and confess I dunno. They seem to lack some of the black I would associate with pure labs but for sure I dunno if this is line breeding or hybridization.

All the best James


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

You should wait and see if *Fogelhund* can take a look. He's good spotting this kind of stuff. Sorry I can't be more helpful.


----------



## vag0s[GR] (Sep 14, 2010)

Ok let's wait for Fogelhund.


----------



## christopher1325 (Aug 26, 2010)

I watched 



 and if you look at 0:20 there looks to be a hybrid with no black at all if they all came from the same place they could be hybrids.


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah, the only thing I know about the black on the fins is that purebreds always have black on the dorsal, but not always on the hip/anal fins. So, if you some without black on the dorsal, there's a good chance they're all hybrids (if they came from the same place).


----------



## vag0s[GR] (Sep 14, 2010)

They are all from the same place. All fish have a little black. It simply doesn't seem in the video.


----------



## christopher1325 (Aug 26, 2010)

toume what is a hip fin? Do cichlids have hips? :fish:


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Need more pictures, of fish other than just the one. To be honest, the colour looks weird, which could be a diet thing, and the body looks a little short. I can't say either way so far.


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

Christopher:

Nope, no hips, but that's what it's called (pelvic (hip) fin) :wink: 
If you want, check out the library http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/q ... e_list.php
Click the "external cichlid anatomy" link (it's the fin in front of the anal fin).


----------

